# No progress with job search. What am I doing wrong?



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

So yeah, I'm a .NET developer with 5 years of professional experience. Most people here know that by now. I hang my head in shame as I post this. 

I have been here in Sydney for 34 days now (landed on 12th June), and after 200+ application, all I have got are just THREE calls and 1 screening with a recruiter (for which I haven't got the feedback even after 2 weeks, although he said I'll get it in 1 day). That is a pretty pathetic record, by ANY standards, since I'm not at all selective in applying. I've applied for contract and permanent roles all over Australia, and also for junior, mid-level and senior positions. Of course, I know that it is too early to be getting a job offer. But everyone else is getting some calls and interviews at least. I'm not. 

So people say in Australia, just applying online is not enough and I need to network. Ok, I did that. I personally met and sent across my resumes to several contacts here. Nothing worked.

Then there is a common view that after applying, we need to follow up with recruiters. I did that too, and always one of the following happened:-

1) Someone answers the call and says the concerned person is not at the desk. They note down my name and number, assuring a call back, but no one ever calls.
2) They give the generic response, which always goes something like this "We are still in the process of shortlisting candidates. If you are successful, we'll call you. If not, we'll keep your details on file for future opportunities".
3) They mention that the job posting was a preemptive one, and the client is waiting for something else to happen so the job is on hold.

So yeah, calling them hasn't served any purpose so far. 

I tried applying on LinkedIn too, but it hasn't really helped much.

And then comes the issue with odd jobs. Frankly speaking, part time jobs are very difficult, almost impossible to get here due to intense competition from students, since their minimum wage is lower. I was directly informed several times that they wish to consider only students for part time jobs, and I'm only eligible for full time casual jobs (that is, during the time when students can't work). I wouldn't want to do that because it leaves me with no time to look for skilled jobs.

And yeah, it looks like the job market is pretty good, because almost everyone else who came around the same time as me, or even later than me, are able to secure jobs or at least multiple interviews without problems.

The surprising thing is, even when I applied from India with an Indian number and address, I used to get several responses. I'm using the same CV here too. I wanted to be doubly sure that my CV was fine, so I got it professionally reviewed in Australia for a fee. I was told that there is no problem with my CV at all. 

Yeah, so no skilled jobs, no part time jobs. The doors seem to be closing pretty fast on me. At least if I get to know where I'm going wrong, I can rectify that aspect. But it looks like I'm not really making any significant mistakes, yet I continue to be ignored. 

Once again, I'm not expecting to have landed a job offer by now. But the progress is almost zero, and I'm not even getting calls or interviews. 

So is there something I can change? Or should I just head back home? I know that I have spent a lot for the Visa and my stay here, but I might as well consider this as a failed business investment and return home. My funds won't last forever.

P.S. Please don't get alarmed by my post, because it is not indicative of the job market here. The opportunities are pretty good, and almost everyone is doing reasonably well regarding job search. So I'm likely just a one-off case of being extremely unfortunate.


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> So yeah, I'm a .NET developer with 5 years of professional experience. Most people here know that by now. I hang my head in shame as I post this. I have been here in Sydney for 34 days now (landed on 12th June), and after 200+ application, all I have got are just THREE calls and 1 screening with a recruiter (for which I haven't got the feedback even after 2 weeks, although he said I'll get it in 1 day). That is a pretty pathetic record, by ANY standards, since I'm not at all selective in applying. I've applied for contract and permanent roles all over Australia, and also for junior, mid-level and senior positions. Of course, I know that it is too early to be getting a job offer. But everyone else is getting some calls and interviews at least. I'm not. So people say in Australia, just applying online is not enough and I need to network. Ok, I did that. I personally met and sent across my resumes to several contacts here. Nothing worked. Then there is a common view that after applying, we need to follow up with recruiters. I did that too, and always one of the following happened:- 1) Someone answers the call and says the concerned person is not at the desk. They note down my name and number, assuring a call back, but no one ever calls. 2) They give the generic response, which always goes something like this "We are still in the process of shortlisting candidates. If you are successful, we'll call you. If not, we'll keep your details on file for future opportunities". 3) They mention that the job posting was a preemptive one, and the client is waiting for something else to happen so the job is on hold. So yeah, calling them hasn't served any purpose so far. I tried applying on LinkedIn too, but it hasn't really helped much. And then comes the issue with odd jobs. Frankly speaking, part time jobs are very difficult, almost impossible to get here due to intense competition from students, since their minimum wage is lower. I was directly informed several times that they wish to consider only students for part time jobs, and I'm only eligible for full time casual jobs (that is, during the time when students can't work). I wouldn't want to do that because it leaves me with no time to look for skilled jobs. And yeah, it looks like the job market is pretty good, because almost everyone else who came around the same time as me, or even later than me, are able to secure jobs or at least multiple interviews without problems. The surprising thing is, even when I applied from India with an Indian number and address, I used to get several responses. I'm using the same CV here too. I wanted to be doubly sure that my CV was fine, so I got it professionally reviewed in Australia for a fee. I was told that there is no problem with my CV at all. Yeah, so no skilled jobs, no part time jobs. The doors seem to be closing pretty fast on me. At least if I get to know where I'm going wrong, I can rectify that aspect. But it looks like I'm not really making any significant mistakes, yet I continue to be ignored. Once again, I'm not expecting to have landed a job offer by now. But the progress is almost zero, and I'm not even getting calls or interviews. So is there something I can change? Or should I just head back home? I know that I have spent a lot for the Visa and my stay here, but I might as well consider this as a failed business investment and return home. My funds won't last forever. P.S. Please don't get alarmed by my post, because it is not indicative of the job market here. The opportunities are pretty good, and almost everyone is doing reasonably well regarding job search. So I'm likely just a one-off case of being extremely unfortunate.


I have been following your posts and discussion with other members silently.

It's sad that in spite of talent, luck plays such a pivotal role! I would understand that if everyone with a profile similar to yours is not getting a job but I just fail to understand that why some people or like you say most people with your profile are getting one and you just aren't! I think your case would scare the hell out of everyone on this forum!

At least you are from the IT sector. People like us are from the mechanical / industrial / manufacturing sector. At least you have jobs to apply for! We have way fewer jobs to even apply for let alone getting them! This would mean one thing for sure. There may be jobs out there but also there are perhaps several more applicants than jobs who are all applying for these jobs. So maybe for the jobs you have applied for several people applied for the same jobs and perhaps they were selected over you. Why this? Only God knows. This is what is luck or destiny I suppose.

Having said this, I have heard from some others that it takes people several months (even 6-8) or at times even 10 to get a job. One person told me that for 10 months he did not get a single call. And all of a sudden after 10 months he got 5 interview calls which out which one was converted. I asked him how he survived for 10 months without a job? He said his family supported him and he used to work part time as well. Again I am so shocked to believe that even part time jobs are not so easy to get!

I think based on your case the only thing I can conclude is that one just has to be lucky to get a job. The question is how long can you wait to try your luck? Also what if you have a family or a job you have kept on hold in India? Pathetic is all I can say!!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

redington said:


> I have been following your posts and discussion with other members silently.
> 
> It's sad that in spite of talent, luck plays such a pivotal role! I would understand that if everyone with a profile similar to yours is not getting a job but I just fail to understand that why some people or like you say most people with your profile are getting one and you just aren't! I think your case would scare the hell out of everyone on this forum!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I do suppose luck plays a major role. Or else, one needs to be a multi-millionaire, so that he/she has enough funds to survive till they get their first break.

I'm just looking out for cheap flights to go back. As flights become too expensive when the date is nearer, I'd just want to book a flight back home now for mid-September or something. In the unlikely event that I get a job by then, I can cancel my flight ticket. I don't know what else I can do.


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> Yeah, I do suppose luck plays a major role. Or else, one needs to be a multi-millionaire, so that he/she has enough funds to survive till they get their first break. I'm just looking out for cheap flights to go back. As flights become too expensive when the date is nearer, I'd just want to book a flight back home now for mid-September or something. In the unlikely event that I get a job by then, I can cancel my flight ticket. I don't know what else I can do.


Have you tried applying for junior positions in your role? I've heard a lot that most people need to scale down on their positions / designations to start with.

You still have more than 4.5 years left on your PR right? You could continue trying from India or even get back here after a couple of years to try again? The next time with more skills may be?


----------



## mmauk11 (Mar 11, 2015)

Honestly speaking, to give up after one month is such a pity considering what one has to do to get that independent PR visa 189 or even 190. 

I have friends living in Australia and all told me that even a poor student can survive and no reason why a PR professional cant do it there. I also have a friend in Melbourne who was staying with temporary visa and working temporary job while trying to get visa 189. He said he was asked if he has PR when he went for interviews. 

It takes months. To be fair, we cannot expect everything to fall into places within a month or two. Even as an experience engineer who graduated and studied in Singapore with a few years experience under my belt, I cannot say it is easy to find job in SINGAPORE with my profile. I sent so many applications not because I hate my current job but because I wanted to get higher salary and better environment. 

it was easier a few years back when I didn't have experience and lower expectation. the higher salary you expect, the more difficult it becomes unless you really have exceptionally special expertise. If not, employers rather hire some fresh grads or juniors with lower salary expectation to do something we can. So my point is, no matter where you are, I don't think it is that easy to get a job within a short time especially when luck plays a role. 

Good Luck.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Funkyzoom, there is no shame in the situation you are in! It's probably just a matter of time and I feel you shouldn't give up hope, just yet! If you can manage financially, a little longer, things might just turn around!

Give yourself a break for a few days and restart. We all pray that you get a job ASAP!


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi funkyzoom,

I don't think you are doing anything wrong.
Just continue applying for jobs and expanding your network.
Although skills and experience do count, I believe it is luck and connections that plays a bigger role.
Knowing the right person, being at the right place at the right time. Things like that.

Do not give up.
If funds are getting low, review your budget allocation and adjust your spending. Eat 2 times a day instead of 3.
If morale is getting low, meet a friend or contact your family. Have someone to share your feelings.
If stress is getting to you, spend a few minutes per day and relax on a park. Try to forget job searching for a minute and appreciate the beauty around you.

Right now your goal, aside from getting a job, would be to minimize your spending and keeping your hopes up so you can make it longer in AU.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Funkuzoom, don't loose heart it's just a month. Try to contemplate on what could be lacking on your resume. 
Look at it as an outsider or try to get it reviewed by your friends and if possible rewrite it. Also, make sure your cover letter is very good.
I'm not sure how much do professional resume writers charge but if it's not too much go for it.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

redington said:


> Have you tried applying for junior positions in your role? I've heard a lot that most people need to scale down on their positions / designations to start with.
> 
> You still have more than 4.5 years left on your PR right? You could continue trying from India or even get back here after a couple of years to try again? The next time with more skills may be?


Yeah, as stated in my original post, I have been applying for junior roles as well.

Yeah, I do have 4.5 years, but once I leave I don't suppose I'll come back here again. I don't think my skills are an issue, because I do match most of the skills mentioned in job descriptions.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

zector said:


> Hi funkyzoom,
> 
> I don't think you are doing anything wrong.
> Just continue applying for jobs and expanding your network.
> ...


I'm managing with very little. I have also been eating lesser, and lost around 5 kgs weight since I arrived here. I'm reducing my expenses in whatever way I can. But still the funds won't last forever. 

And the worst part is, whenever I have got calls, I have messed it up badly due to my nervousness and excess eagerness. I was advised by people that when I am asked if I have interviews scheduled, I should say I have attended a couple of them and have a couple of interviews lined up as well to create an impression that I'm sought after. And when I try saying that, the recruiters probe me so much about these clients and interviews. So I get scared if they would blacklist me for saying such stuff (which may not be true), if they actually go to the extent of calling these companies and verifying if I interviewed with them. 

It's like I have to think 100 times before uttering every word, and the 'punishment' for saying something wrong is being blacklisted. Different people provide different advises, and I don't know which ones to follow. Everything is so damn messed up. 

Every call from a recruiter (although I have only got 3 until now) sounds like a police interrogation. Lot of conflicting suggestions everywhere.


----------



## mmauk11 (Mar 11, 2015)

On the opposite site, sharing this news as it might be encouraging for some. 

I have many Filipino friends who used to live in Singapore moved to Sydney earlier this year. Most of them got PR visa. One got student visa. All got jobs now. 

I suggest you get a temporary job even as a full time sales staff at supermarket or whatever. Look for job in the evening or off day. By hook or by crook, you are already in Australia. You might as well grab any job instead of packing the bag and head home empty handed. 

As the time passes by, you will get more used to the place, get more confident speaking to locals (addressing what you mentioned about being nervous), got more friends and better net work. Then it would be a matter of time you nail your perfect job. 

Cheers


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Funkyzoom,
You say that you have applied for all sorts of roles in all levels and in all areas - a bit of a scattergun approach.
You really need to have a number of CVs prepared that highlight different aspects of your experience - so you send the "junior" focused CV for a junior role, the "senior" emphasized CV for the more senior roles etc.
You need to make sure that your CV only has the bare essential key points - I see so many CVs from people that make the person sound like they are qualified to be the CEO of Microsoft - these come over as being full of bs and simply get rejected.
The next most important thing is the covering letter - this needs to be short, sweet and highlights in three or four bullet points why your exact experience is right for this role.
Take time to spell check and make sure that your covering letter is absolutely dedicated to that job - not a copy and paste from a previous job application - that still has the previous job title embedded in it. You would be surprised at how many times I have seen a letter that says something like "I feel I am perfect for the role of environmental manager" - when the job advertised is for a sustainability engineer. This small mistake shows a lack of attention to detail and smacks of someone who would do sloppy work.
Small things really matter at the CV, cover letter and then interview stage.
It reminds me of horse or formula 1 racing - they race for miles but the winner wins by a few tenths of a second!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

I suppose you are also eligible to live and work in New Zealand in sub class 189 visa..Why can't you also give a try for New Zealand..It is Just a option from my side..


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> I'm managing with very little. I have also been eating lesser, and lost around 5 kgs weight since I arrived here. I'm reducing my expenses in whatever way I can. But still the funds won't last forever.
> 
> And the worst part is, whenever I have got calls, I have messed it up badly due to my nervousness and excess eagerness. I was advised by people that when I am asked if I have interviews scheduled, I should say I have attended a couple of them and have a couple of interviews lined up as well to create an impression that I'm sought after. And when I try saying that, the recruiters probe me so much about these clients and interviews. So I get scared if they would blacklist me for saying such stuff (which may not be true), if they actually go to the extent of calling these companies and verifying if I interviewed with them.
> 
> ...


First thing RELAX. This is not your first Job search. You have skills they require and your CV says that. That is the reason recruiters have called you. So you will get a job eventually. but you need to relax. 
Secondly, Forget about your finances for a day (yes one full day: 24 hours) the day you are meeting the recruiter. You are making every meeting a matter of survival. Most probably it comes off as needy. Needy may not inspire confidence to a recruiter. 
Thirdly, Forget what the world is saying, calm down and do what works for you. You need to tell the recruiter how great you are and how perfect you are for the role. You can do that best by being yourself. Trying things that works for others will probably show as fake and diffident. 

The above is just my opinion. I just feel that you need to relax a bit more.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

mmauk11 said:


> Honestly speaking, to give up after one month is such a pity considering what one has to do to get that independent PR visa 189 or even 190.
> 
> I have friends living in Australia and all told me that even a poor student can survive and no reason why a PR professional cant do it there. I also have a friend in Melbourne who was staying with temporary visa and working temporary job while trying to get visa 189. He said he was asked if he has PR when he went for interviews.
> 
> ...


I think you missed the point. I mentioned in original post that I do understand it takes months to get a job. But what I'm talking about here, is the progress I'm making. It's actually a negative integer. 

Anyway, thanks for wishing me luck. I really need it.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

jelli-kallu said:


> Funkyzoom, there is no shame in the situation you are in! It's probably just a matter of time and I feel you shouldn't give up hope, just yet! If you can manage financially, a little longer, things might just turn around!
> 
> Give yourself a break for a few days and restart. We all pray that you get a job ASAP!


Thank you. I'm planning to give it a break too. But the process here is so messed up. Recruiters don't know crap in most cases, because they aren't technical people. And it is almost impossible to contact employers directly.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi Funkyzoom,
> You say that you have applied for all sorts of roles in all levels and in all areas - a bit of a scattergun approach.
> You really need to have a number of CVs prepared that highlight different aspects of your experience - so you send the "junior" focused CV for a junior role, the "senior" emphasized CV for the more senior roles etc.
> You need to make sure that your CV only has the bare essential key points - I see so many CVs from people that make the person sound like they are qualified to be the CEO of Microsoft - these come over as being full of bs and simply get rejected.
> ...


Well....if I send different CVs according to the position, and if the same recruiter is handling more than one of these positions, won't they blacklist me because they would be getting 2 CVs from the same person, which project different skills?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

sdeepak said:


> I suppose you are also eligible to live and work in New Zealand in sub class 189 visa..Why can't you also give a try for New Zealand..It is Just a option from my side..


I don't think I can keep working in NewZealand and keep my Australian PR active.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

jimblrtoaus said:


> First thing RELAX. This is not your first Job search. You have skills they require and your CV says that. That is the reason recruiters have called you. So you will get a job eventually. but you need to relax.
> Secondly, Forget about your finances for a day (yes one full day: 24 hours) the day you are meeting the recruiter. You are making every meeting a matter of survival. Most probably it comes off as needy. Needy may not inspire confidence to a recruiter.
> Thirdly, Forget what the world is saying, calm down and do what works for you. You need to tell the recruiter how great you are and how perfect you are for the role. You can do that best by being yourself. Trying things that works for others will probably show as fake and diffident.
> 
> The above is just my opinion. I just feel that you need to relax a bit more.


Relax is one thing which I'm just NOT able to do. Things are getting out of hand man. I seriously regret making this move. It feels like everyone here is out to get me. And I don't want to go back empty handed either.

Now I'm beginning to feel that I may actually not be skilled enough to find work in Australia, and I was probably under the illusion that I could get a job here.


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

I still believe it's a supply demand thing combined with luck, destiny and skill set. If you are lucky and/or your job/skills has a greater demand than supply and/or you are just destined to get a job/live in Australia things happen. Or else they don't. But one can never know what's going to work (or not work) for them so I don't think trying was a mistake. You shouldn't regret it since you would have never have known the truth unless try and go through and see the end result. And you said you were going back in September right? Luck like winning a lottery or having a theft or break in or for that matter getting that one job out of the thousands and thousands out there needs just ONE day. That one job call you get will take you through until the end. I would suggest don't give up hope and wait for that ONE day when the call comes. It can come anytime - right now or after one month but all it takes is one day. So don't lose hope.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

redington said:


> I still believe it's a supply demand thing combined with luck, destiny and skill set. If you are lucky and/or your job/skills has a greater demand than supply and/or you are just destined to get a job/live in Australia things happen. Or else they don't. But one can never know what's going to work (or not work) for them so I don't think trying was a mistake. You shouldn't regret it since you would have never have known the truth unless try and go through and see the end result. And you said you were going back in September right? Luck like winning a lottery or having a theft or break in or for that matter getting that one job out of the thousands and thousands out there needs just ONE day. That one job call you get will take you through until the end. I would suggest don't give up hope and wait for that ONE day when the call comes. It can come anytime - right now or after one month but all it takes is one day. So don't lose hope.


You are correct with what you're saying. But whenever I hope for good things to happen, I always have this fear at the back of my mind that I'm building these hopes for things which may never happen, just to give me a false sense of security. 

Another issue is, the employers/recruiters who call seem so intimidating. It's like they somehow sense that I'm a bit jittery and nervous here, so they proceed to just intimidate me further instead of discussing about the jobs. I'm beginning to visualize these people as some kind of monsters who are out to ruin my career, rather than the people who might be able to assist me with getting a job.


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> You are correct with what you're saying. But whenever I hope for good things to happen, I always have this fear at the back of my mind that I'm building these hopes for things which may never happen, just to give me a false sense of security. Another issue is, the employers/recruiters who call seem so intimidating. It's like they somehow sense that I'm a bit jittery and nervous here, so they proceed to just intimidate me further instead of discussing about the jobs. I'm beginning to visualize these people as some kind of monsters who are out to ruin my career, rather than the people who might be able to assist me with getting a job.


I was in the U.S. for 3 years and had graduated during one of the worse recessions that the country had ever seen in its lifetime. I still got a job. All I can say was that I was lucky because my batch mates never got one. I was on F1 visa and even citizens were not able to get a job. Just that the right things fell into place at right time and I met the right people. Off course I too struggled very hard and I too was afraid so I can relate to your fear. I lost all my hair in those 3 years (if that's funny enough to bring a smile on your face). But the point I am trying to make based on my experience is that no matter what, be it your fear, the recruiters approach, your personal circumstances or whatever, if it's meant to happen IT WILL. Without working things never happen but you are working so all you need is some luck which if it's meant, will come your way. You will know this only in time. So until you are there don't lose hope and don't give up. We can't control what's not in our hands but we can certainly control what is. Working hard towards the goal is in your hands, luck isn't in your control. So try as hard as you can until you're there! If and when luck comes your way it's just going to take ONE day for things to turn around for you!


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

kingcantona7 from India shared his experience: applied for 500 jobs in a month, got 2 interview calls. Got a job after 1 month and 2 days of searching: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/688914-got-my-dream-job-today.html


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi Funkyzoom,
Always remember that most people who want to move to AU, don't even reach the point where you are. You are just 1 step away. In my opinion, Be confident, don't claim anything that is not true like x interviews lined up etc. You Will get the job. All the best.


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

c0da said:


> kingcantona7 from India shared his experience: applied for 500 jobs in a month, got 2 interview calls. Got a job after 1 month and 2 days of searching: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/688914-got-my-dream-job-today.html


Excellent post! Thanks..

Off course this guy was MBA (IIM) but still even he had to struggle like hell.

Just the way it's going to be for almost everybody who plans to go there!

So need to be ready!


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> I think you missed the point. I mentioned in original post that I do understand it takes months to get a job. But what I'm talking about here, is the progress I'm making. It's actually a negative integer.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for wishing me luck. I really need it.


Hi It took me 9 months to find a good middle management level job at good salary in same location in Bangalore also, only difference was that I was working along with this search. 

But its all about external unknown factors only. I think I studied paid more attention to calls and interviews which never worked out than this present job. I didnt even think that consultant call was worth interview and didn't study also but still I appeared for interview and :confused2: I got the job and salary. 

You have to just keep applying and you will get job one day <- this is what my learning is.

With how much funds you went to oz. You should have taken 6-12 months funds with you or else gone later. 

It took me 2 and half years of job search and headache in bangalore to get a peaceful levelled job with salary I wanted. Though I did jobs during that time but those were not upto expectations. 

You need atleast 1 year funds to survive in new place otherwise too much stress. You need to get a temp job I think.


----------



## kami_71 (Sep 21, 2013)

For every major success the key is getting out of your comfort zone, however, it is much more difficult to do than simply preaching it. 
Landing in the right job is more dependent on the right attitude and firm believe on your own skills rather than technical skills alone. Even those who graduated from Australia found it tremendously difficult to land in their first job. Is getting first job in India is very easy? Many might reply in negative. 
Quitting is the easiest choice for you now, but you might regret it later. On the other hand, perseverance will definitely pay, not only in getting job but also in other aspects of life.
Your profile is apparently looks quite optimistic only because of your command on language. For the moment, stop thinking about your skillset and start figuring about the interpersonal skills, which you might need to polish. Act naturally rather than following the advice of others, and take advantage of your command on language.
Lastly, luck favors brave. Now show us the same real funkyzoom, who fought hard for getting a place 189 subclass and took it to its logical conclusion.

P.S: I usually do not participate in discussion, but this thread forced me to break my silence. I have more than 15 years of experience in software development and I feel that it is my responsibility to advice you.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

I got me first job in Australia in less than 2 days, Sunday-Applied; Monday, Got call from Recruiter, discussed position in detail, again called to know how soon I can join, called again to have telephone interview with client; Tuesday-Sent confirmation with agreement, Wednesday-Joining at 8:45am. 

All they discussed was me last role (which was 5 years old but they had no problem with that), checked me confidence & attitude. I was brief, to the point, friendly, had done all me interview preparation & had all me notes handy so interview went great & I got me first entry into Australian market. 

So I advice everybody, just be yourself, don't pretend, if you can't talk at that point just explain Recruiter your situation (like I am driving or I am settling me child etc) and they are happy to call you again. 

Girl Aussie


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> I got me first job in Australia in less than 2 days, Sunday-Applied; Monday, Got call from Recruiter, discussed position in detail, again called to know how soon I can join, called again to have telephone interview with client; Tuesday-Sent confirmation with agreement, Wednesday-Joining at 8:45am.
> 
> All they discussed was me last role (which was 5 years old but they had no problem with that), checked me confidence & attitude. I was brief, to the point, friendly, had done all me interview preparation & had all me notes handy so interview went great & I got me first entry into Australian market.
> 
> ...


That's really inspiring. Which industry sector was that job in?
I am asking since the recruiter behavior might change from industry to industry.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you, it was a Full Time Contract position for a large Not For Profit organisation. 

Girl Aussie 



Analyst23 said:


> That's really inspiring. Which industry sector was that job in?
> I am asking since the recruiter behavior might change from industry to industry.


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

funkyzoom said:


> I'm managing with very little. I have also been eating lesser, and lost around 5 kgs weight since I arrived here. I'm reducing my expenses in whatever way I can. But still the funds won't last forever.
> 
> And the worst part is, whenever I have got calls, I have messed it up badly due to my nervousness and excess eagerness. I was advised by people that when I am asked if I have interviews scheduled, I should say I have attended a couple of them and have a couple of interviews lined up as well to create an impression that I'm sought after. And when I try saying that, the recruiters probe me so much about these clients and interviews. So I get scared if they would blacklist me for saying such stuff (which may not be true), if they actually go to the extent of calling these companies and verifying if I interviewed with them.
> 
> ...



Hi Funkyzoom,

- Eat well. No need to starve yourself. If you 'drink', have a beer with friends on Friday. It won't cost you much and will de-stress you. Even if you go back to India later, you would like to remember this time as one when you tried your best while having a decent good time.

- Regarding Recruiters probing you about your other client interviews, they are known to do that. They usually are aware of other recruiters sharing the same job opening (as they all compete to get a person hired for the same role), and so they try to find who else have you been interviewing with. Also, they try to find whether other clients have openings that they are not aware of. So, they probe. 

When probed, I suggest you could politely tell them, "I would not like to share the details about my other applications at this stage." That's all. Many would stop probing you then and there. A few others might continue.

However, don't try to fake too much about your "other interviews & other clients" because Recruiters usually know about the current openings out in the market.

- Confident tone is key to the telephonic chat with any recruiter. They have their ass on stake as they compete to present the best candidate in front of their client employer. They would never like to present someone (in front of their clients) who can't speak confident about himself and appears unsure. Try to practice interviews with your friends, no matter how silly it feels to do so.

- You have spent just 1 month so far and .NET is not a very niche technology (IMHO). Java and .NET professionals have to struggle a little more because a lot of applicants in the market for common technologies. And, it takes a lot more time to land first job with no prior Aussie experience. Have patience. Market usually opens a bit more in August & September. So keep your hopes high and continue your efforts in all directions. 

- If nothing happens and you run out of funds, you still can return to India and plan your life ahead. It should not be the end of your world. But, till the time you are here, continue to try your best.

Regards
Ausmover.


----------



## sweiss (Mar 21, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi Funkyzoom,
> You say that you have applied for all sorts of roles in all levels and in all areas - a bit of a scattergun approach.
> You really need to have a number of CVs prepared that highlight different aspects of your experience - so you send the "junior" focused CV for a junior role, the "senior" emphasized CV for the more senior roles etc.
> You need to make sure that your CV only has the bare essential key points - I see so many CVs from people that make the person sound like they are qualified to be the CEO of Microsoft - these come over as being full of bs and simply get rejected.
> ...


funkyzoom,

I am following this thread and keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

I'm a .NET developer too and have been invited to apply. So I'd like to know how things end up for you.

From what I learned, talking to friends who managed to get a job in Australia, this peace of advice from Stevesolar seems the most valuable of all amongst all advice I've seen here.

Don't give up. Find some temp job in a supermarket or something, like others have said. There is no shame on that.

All the best,

Sam


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

Funkyzoom,

Your failure is failure for many of us and in your success lies our hope.

You already had much advise , so just 2 points from me , stick them into your head. You shall find glory sooner or later.

1. Finding casual job should be your top priority right now.
2. Believe me it not that hard to find casual job.


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

i definitely understand what you are going through. i will suggest to hang on for afew more months just like others said. i know you are getting low on funds. what i can suggest is take up a part time job during the day when students cant. i hope thats not very difficult. of course this will help you in sustaining a little longer.

when people ask you if you have other interviews scheduled, i would say go with the truth. that will only boost your confidence in answering.


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

Funkyzoom,

The only thing I would say is;

"Everyone has talent. What's rare is the courage to follow it to the dark places where it leads"

Erica Jong

In your situation, the key is to be courageous and have some faith on yourself.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

I'd like to express my heartfelt gratitude to everyone who took the time out to provide valuable suggestions to a worthless, good-for-nothing loser like me who knows nothing better than to whine and complain online. Pardon me for not replying to each message individually. But they're all equally valuable for me.

Anyway, I plan to do the following:-

My first step is to find out what exactly is wrong with my CV. Every person I have shown it to, has mentioned that my CV looks 'decorated' and 'prized', so it shouldn't be a problem. I'm finding i really hard to get hold of someone who can pinpoint what is wrong. Because I have a feeling that it's just some small link that I'm missing out, and that should put me back on track.

Will keep looking out for part time jobs too. Yeah, they are tough, but I'll still keep an eye out for them and try. 

I know this is just like a placebo medicine for me, but I want to leave behind by bitter experience with job searching and start again with a clean slate. So I would prefer taking a break of around a week to soothe my highly stressed brain and probably nerves too. Then I'll be getting a new number, new email id and a different LinkedIn URL just to give me that feeling of starting afresh. Of course, I will keep my present number active just in case someone wants to contact me regarding the roles I have already applied for (which is highly unlikely, anyway). This is just my way of erasing bad memories. 

I'm also mulling the option of getting my CV written professionally. I have come across a couple of cases where job seekers got much better responses after getting their CV rewritten by professionals. I'd appreciate suggestions from people here regarding this, since it's quite expensive. 

I would also like to attend some courses or something which help me out with ways to handle calls and interviews from recruiters or employers. I feel I'm badly lacking in this, so any suggestions in this regard too would be highly regarded. 

Another thing which I noticed, the only occasion when a call from a recruiter translated to a screening interview, was when I got that call in my room. The other calls, I had to answer them when I was outside. I had a lot of difficulty doing that, especially due to the noise around me and also the fact that I do find it a bit difficult to comprehend Australian accent when the environment is not ideal. And I have heard from people that if we mention we are not in a position to answer the call, the recruiters just move on to the next candidate and usually don't bother calling again. And these days, a lot of them call from private numbers so it's impossible to call them back as well. So I have to make it a point to stay in my room from 9 am to 5pm on weekdays, and go out only when it is inevitable. 

Finally, there is one aspect about my CV which may be turning recruiters away. My entire professional experience has been with a startup, which is obviously not a global brand. And this may be the reason why I'm being ignored. If this does turn out to be the REAL reason, then my only option would be to go back to India, work in a globally recognised company for a couple of years, and then maybe try again in Australia so that employers and recruiters will at least know that I worked for a global brand. 

Please provide your inputs about this post. Thank you.


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

girlaussie said:


> I got me first job in Australia in less than 2 days, Sunday-Applied; Monday, Got call from Recruiter, discussed position in detail, again called to know how soon I can join, called again to have telephone interview with client; Tuesday-Sent confirmation with agreement, Wednesday-Joining at 8:45am.
> 
> All they discussed was me last role (which was 5 years old but they had no problem with that), checked me confidence & attitude. I was brief, to the point, friendly, had done all me interview preparation & had all me notes handy so interview went great & I got me first entry into Australian market.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with GirlAussie. I sent one CV to exactly one company and got that job. Finished my old job in Germany June 30, started my new job July 1st. 

Be yourself! Do not pretent something you are not. I got called by my future boss without any warning and he got me by surprise. He simply called me one morning and his first question was how much I would like to earn. I was not perpared for that call and that specific question at all. Actually I was at work at this time. 
However, we had a good chat. He asked me a few things but nothing really job specific. He just wanted to get to know me was my impression.
Two weeks later he offered me the job and another 2 or 3 weeks later the contract was signed. Till the day I started I have only spoken to my future boss once for 10min and never met him...

Funkyzoom, I am following your posts from time to time and my impression is that you take it too serious and you rather see the half empty glass instead of teh half full one. Like many other people said before. I believe you need to relax! 
I also think that you should review your documents and the way you approach recruiters etc. I can not believe that out of 200+ applications you only landed 3 interviews. 
*I do not believe that luck is the driving factor in job hunting.*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Mate,

You need to change your thoughts about yourself. If you are thinking on the lines similar to what you wrote (I really don't want to quote those depressing words), then please do yourself a favour and change the mindset. You are highly skilled. Recruiters need you and your skills more than you can even imagine. But, if you have slightest of such thoughts in the back of your mind, believe me- it shows- in the way you walk, you talk, your voice, your eyes, everywhere- and that definitely affects your outcome. I am by no means any experienced HR or recruiter. My first and only interview was way back in early 2000's in a startup and I later quit to start on my own. But, during my tenure at my ex-employer and even in my own business, I have interviewed countless applicants alongside the HR, organized recruitment camps at colleges, and trust me- no matter how much I liked an applicant for their technical skills and other aspects, the HR or CEO would often turn them away for reasons such as not being confident, eye contact, body language, etc. Remember- you are marketing/ selling yourself to the employer. Make it look like you are offering them a gold mine at a throw away price. It will take some practice. But do that. I practiced my IELTS speaking in front of a mirror and on skype video calls with my wife. Looks funny, but paid off very well. Also consider paying for such evaluation services. I am sure there should be some, or at least online, where an experienced person can assess your soft skills and give you some much needed inputs for improvement. Make friends with an Aussie- the hostel incharge for instance, and spend an hour or so talking to him on a daily basis so that you get acquainted with the accent and speed. Also consider checking for reviews of your current phone- maybe it has an inherent low-audio problem, and if it does, change it with a better one. Maybe use headphones- especially noise-cancelling ones which definitely help you get a clear audio by eliminating other surrounding noises.

I wish you the very best. Keep your head up. Success if just around the corner for you my mate.

Cheers,
KeeDa.


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

@ funkyzoom: Consider this. A recruiter who has majorly worked in Australia would not have heard of many Indian companies and Start-ups. He/she would not reject you outright just because you have experience from a company they have not heard of. 
I am only guessing from your posts and I may be completely wrong. Working in a startup you must be having a very varied experience and exposure to very wide range of technologies. When recruiters looks at your CV they see what they need but a host of other things. This might confuse them and leave them unsure of whether to call you or not. I suggest you look at the requirement and only put stuff you have done with respect to the job description on your CV. leave the other stuff out completely. I feel this will help Immensely. 
The big corporations in the world are trying to adopt the start-up culture in their teams. So working with start-ups would be an advantage.


----------



## mmauk11 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ben-HH said:


> I totally agree with GirlAussie. I sent one CV to exactly one company and got that job. Finished my old job in Germany June 30, started my new job July 1st.
> 
> Be yourself! Do not pretent something you are not. I got called by my future boss without any warning and he got me by surprise. He simply called me one morning and his first question was how much I would like to earn. I was not perpared for that call and that specific question at all. Actually I was at work at this time.
> However, we had a good chat. He asked me a few things but nothing really job specific. He just wanted to get to know me was my impression.
> ...


Your reply is very encouraging 
That being said, I think there are plenty of jobs in construction industry especially for your profile such construction project manager
For mechanical project engineers and Some others, the opening are scarce 
You can see in SEEK 
Anyway, good luck everyone
Including myself :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sayed.Naqvi (May 1, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> So yeah, I'm a .NET developer with 5 years of professional experience. Most people here know that by now. I hang my head in shame as I post this.
> 
> I have been here in Sydney for 34 days now (landed on 12th June), and after 200+ application, all I have got are just THREE calls and 1 screening with a recruiter (for which I haven't got the feedback even after 2 weeks, although he said I'll get it in 1 day). That is a pretty pathetic record, by ANY standards, since I'm not at all selective in applying. I've applied for contract and permanent roles all over Australia, and also for junior, mid-level and senior positions. Of course, I know that it is too early to be getting a job offer. But everyone else is getting some calls and interviews at least. I'm not.
> 
> ...


Dear 

Don't lose heart. I think, you should change your job hunt. Try to find some low profile jobs across rural areas and moreover do consult some astrologer for your luck. Sometimes it happens you and your luck are moving in opposite directions. Success lies when both move in same direction.

Have a Good Luck.:fingerscrossed:

P.S Try to find some odd job. Don't feel shame in it. Go for some volunteer work. It will increase your network.


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

Ben-HH said:


> I totally agree with GirlAussie. I sent one CV to exactly one company and got that job. *Finished my old job in Germany June 30, started my new job July 1st. *
> 
> Be yourself! Do not pretent something you are not. I got called by my future boss without any warning and he got me by surprise. He simply called me one morning and his first question was how much I would like to earn. I was not perpared for that call and that specific question at all. *Actually I was at work at this time. *
> However, we had a good chat. He asked me a few things but nothing really job specific. He just wanted to get to know me was my impression.
> Two weeks later he offered me the job and another 2 or 3 weeks later the contract was signed. Till the day I started I have only spoken to my future boss once for 10min and never met him...


So you found a job while still in Germany -- is that right? Plus they called you while you were at work, taking into account the time difference?

If I understood your post correctly, your experience gives many of us a hope of finding a job while still being in our home countries 

May I ask how was the contract signed? Did they send you physical documents to Germany?


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

@girlaussie : Your job hunt gives a lot of hope. May I know the nature of your work ? Whats your field ?

Thanks
Silvi


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Ben,

I suppose once I saw based on your post long ago, that you are into ITSM roles. Please correct me if I am wrong.

If yes, may know the scope for such IT Service Management jobs.

If i remember correctly sent you a PM, requesting the same.

Your response will be of great help.

FZ is a good friend of mine, 

@FZ, I know you will crack the job market sooner. I buzzed you buddy in your mobile, looking forward to your mail response. Have a good night sleep. H is there right for company, have a good time with him for this weekend.



Ben-HH said:


> I totally agree with GirlAussie. I sent one CV to exactly one company and got that job. Finished my old job in Germany June 30, started my new job July 1st.
> 
> Be yourself! Do not pretent something you are not. I got called by my future boss without any warning and he got me by surprise. He simply called me one morning and his first question was how much I would like to earn. I was not perpared for that call and that specific question at all. Actually I was at work at this time.
> However, we had a good chat. He asked me a few things but nothing really job specific. He just wanted to get to know me was my impression.
> ...


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

I would suggest do not change phone number, linkedin address etc...You will be confused when you will get calls and won't be confident.

Just keep yourself busy and be confident. 





funkyzoom said:


> I'd like to express my heartfelt gratitude to everyone who took the time out to provide valuable suggestions to a worthless, good-for-nothing loser like me who knows nothing better than to whine and complain online. Pardon me for not replying to each message individually. But they're all equally valuable for me.
> 
> Anyway, I plan to do the following:-
> 
> ...


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Zoom, 

Although I am waiting for my invite, let me share my friend's story who moved to Aus a year back. 

We were working in the same company and he was senior to me with 15 years of experience. He moved to Aus in April 2014. 

We have been in touch since he landed there and still talk with each other couple of times a week. So I know what he went through initially. 

In first month he rarely received any calls. Then, he tweaked his CV and started mentioning availability as 'immediate'. This helped, he started getting calls because of his immediate availability. Though he was not able to crack the interviews for next two months after that. 

In 4th month of his job search, he was contemplating to take up odd jobs, not to sustain financially but to keep himself busy with something. Then, one fine day he got a call from a recruiter, job was in one of the top 3 banks in Aus. Guess what, he cracked it. The profile is impressive and he is handling a team there. 

One thing he told me during his trying times that he used to take the feedback from recruiters about his rejection in interviews. 

Also, he was tweaking his CV and cover letters as per the JD. 

Point I want to stress here is that it took 3 1/2 months for him to crack a interview. Even though he had a impressive profile to show on his CV, he had multiple certificates to boast (PMP, ITIL, etc..). 

I am in not in the same boat as you are, but would suggest you to stay positive, sometimes all it takes to land a job. 

My two cents. 

Cheers.


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

c0da said:


> So you found a job while still in Germany -- is that right? Plus they called you while you were at work, taking into account the time difference?
> 
> If I understood your post correctly, your experience gives many of us a hope of finding a job while still being in our home countries
> 
> May I ask how was the contract signed? Did they send you physical documents to Germany?


Hi

Yes, I was still in Germany at that time and yes, they called me my morning/their evening.
I never signed a hard copy, only digital. I found that a bit strange too but took the risk and it worked 

I have to admit though that I was a bit lucky because I got recommended to that company by an Australian friend and I do have Australian work experience.

Cheers


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> I suppose once I saw based on your post long ago, that you are into ITSM roles. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> ...


Hi mate

I am a Construction Project Manager and have no clue about IT ;-)


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks I can give some helpful advice. I have met lot of Indians here in Melbourne

I know a guy who got a job sitting in India, the company paid for his airfare and 2 weeks stay in a hotel in Sydney. He works as a dev ops.

I know a guy who got job as a BA after 4 months of painful struggle. He used to do casual jobs like washing dishes in restaurant. 

I know a guy who got a job as PM after 2 months in Melbourne. He applied for 300 jobs, he called so many recruiters that lebara blocked his sim card. He did not do any casual jobs. He was under a lot of stress but now he is happy, he has rented a big house now, a new car. His wife and son are here too.

I know a guy who is still looking for PM role, he just a one interview in the last 2 months. He is right now washing dishes to take care of daily expenses and obviously under a lot of stress.

The point is first of all you should realize that immigrating to a new country is not a bed of roses for most of us who dont have ultra specialized skills. For Indians its more difficult because we Indians who have been born and brought up in the class system look down on casual jobs like washing dishes.

About casual jobs if you have chef like skills chopping veggies etc (Kitchen-hands), you will easily get a job atleast in Melbourne. If not then be prepared to wash dishes, if you are not ready to do that then come here with lot of savings.

Daily living expenses can be cheap here if you know where are when to shop. You get veggies cheap in Markets here and get 5 Lebanese breads for $1 (similar to Rotis). The bread can last for 1 week. Coles or Woolworths has half prices deals everyday where you can get 5 kilo rice for just 5$. So if you want you can live cheap here.

Now from the employer's side. I talked to couple of recruiters, hiring managers, startup founders, all of them told me that they get atleast 300 applicants for one job opening. Most are not good. They actually dont find quality candidates which is why most of them are rejected in the CV stage itself.


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

sk2014 said:


> Looks I can give some helpful advice. I have met lot of Indians here in Melbourne I know a guy who got a job sitting in India, the company paid for his airfare and 2 weeks stay in a hotel in Sydney. He works as a dev ops. I know a guy who got job as a BA after 4 months of painful struggle. He used to do casual jobs like washing dishes in restaurant. I know a guy who got a job as PM after 2 months in Melbourne. He applied for 300 jobs, he called so many recruiters that lebara blocked his sim card. He did not do any casual jobs. He was under a lot of stress but now he is happy, he has rented a big house now, a new car. His wife and son are here too. I know a guy who is still looking for PM role, he just a one interview in the last 2 months. He is right now washing dishes to take care of daily expenses and obviously under a lot of stress. The point is first of all you should realize that immigrating to a new country is not a bed of roses for most of us who dont have ultra specialized skills. For Indians its more difficult because we Indians who have been born and brought up in the class system look down on casual jobs like washing dishes. About casual jobs if you have chef like skills chopping veggies etc (Kitchen-hands), you will easily get a job atleast in Melbourne. If not then be prepared to wash dishes, if you are not ready to do that then come here with lot of savings. Daily living expenses can be cheap here if you know where are when to shop. You get veggies cheap in Markets here and get 5 Lebanese breads for $1 (similar to Rotis). The bread can last for 1 week. Coles or Woolworths has half prices deals everyday where you can get 5 kilo rice for just 5$. So if you want you can live cheap here. Now from the employer's side. I talked to couple of recruiters, hiring managers, startup founders, all of them told me that they get atleast 300 applicants for one job opening. Most are not good. They actually dont find quality candidates which is why most of them are rejected in the CV stage itself.


Thanks a ton...great post...very insightful


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

I guess CV shortlisting is important step. 





sk2014 said:


> Looks I can give some helpful advice. I have met lot of Indians here in Melbourne
> 
> I know a guy who got a job sitting in India, the company paid for his airfare and 2 weeks stay in a hotel in Sydney. He works as a dev ops.
> 
> ...


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you.

Field: Human Resources

Girl Aussie



Silvi6 said:


> @girlaussie : Your job hunt gives a lot of hope. May I know the nature of your work ? Whats your field ?
> 
> Thanks
> Silvi


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

sk2014 said:


> Looks I can give some helpful advice. I have met lot of Indians here in Melbourne
> 
> I know a guy who got a job sitting in India, the company paid for his airfare and 2 weeks stay in a hotel in Sydney. He works as a dev ops.
> 
> ...


Did you get any tips from them on how to make one's CV stand out? Or at least worthy enough to be called?


----------



## anksstud (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am facing similar issues. The only difference up here is that I am an Accounts & Finance professional.
Just hoping for the stars to get aligned properly.

Regards,
Ankit


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

anksstud said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am facing similar issues. The only difference up here is that I am an Accounts & Finance professional.
> Just hoping for the stars to get aligned properly.
> ...


Hello Ankit, 

How long have been there?


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi, 

I heard from many people that, Feb - April and Sept - Nov is ideal period for job searching in Australia while May - August market gets slow due to winter and most of the people left to Europe. And then, Dec/Jan off course Christmas/holiday season. 

How much does this influence (if really at all) on job search and getting hired?


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I heard from many people that, Feb - April and Sept - Nov is ideal period for job searching in Australia while May - August market gets slow due to winter and most of the people left to Europe. And then, Dec/Jan off course Christmas/holiday season.
> 
> How much does this influence (if really at all) on job search and getting hired?


Reg Sept-Nov, it will be too late to start job hunt in September, as finding first job could take anything around 2-6 months. 

So, anyone starting in September might end up landing in Dec-Jan with the job hunt still ongoing, and Dec-Jan is not a good time in general due to holidays.

In my view, it is better to start a little early either in mid-Feb or in start of July. 

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> Relax is one thing which I'm just NOT able to do. Things are getting out of hand man. I seriously regret making this move. It feels like everyone here is out to get me. And I don't want to go back empty handed either.
> 
> Now I'm beginning to feel that I may actually not be skilled enough to find work in Australia, and I was probably under the illusion that I could get a job here.


Why should you regret for this move? At least you tried by taking the huge risk. And moreover you have a job back home. We resigned our well paying jobs and came here and imagine our situation.

Just try for whatever time you can with your finances and enjoy the holiday. And once you go back try from there as well, as you said you were getting lot of calls and replies when you were in India. So you never know.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Funkyzoom, This forum is an excellent one right from the inception of my awaiting PR stages - till receiving mine, though waiting for my spouse and kids visa at the moment.

It is a definite bound that, people physiologically get depressed when things don't fall in place and also things won't happen the the way we have expected and planned before arriving to Australia. Everything boils down to People/Culture/Attitude and the how things work out here is a bit different than how we have been experienced all through our lives in India.

I was exactly sailing in the same boat last year, in September 2014, I tried hard to get into a casual and odd jobs, the feeling of pain when you don't get even into the smallest of the odd jobs is an extreme depression for an individual. I went through some of the rough phases of my life and did almost cleaned toilets in Gas stations, to survive.

Looking at my profile, working as a Service Manager in ITIL environment for 8 years, I initially thought that, my decision was a pure folly to migrate to Australia leaving a comfortable job here in India with IBM. Then, I have almost booked my ticket to return back and continue my job in IBM since, I had good relationship with my manager and since he was ready to retrieve me back into the position.

But, my parents played a crucial role, they have induced and injected mental strength into my blood via Skype, probably this technology of transforming mental counselling via the virtual world is immense - and they knew how hard and how much I have struggled to get my PR while giving multiple attempts for IETLS to get the required band.

This forum is a great combination of excellent blokes who are really helpful morally and practically as well. Leaving my kids and spouse and Parents for one year was a big challenge for me, especially my younger ones who are twins ( 3 yrs ) there were days where I cried underneath the blanket to avoid disturbance to my fellow room mates. But, my constant hunger to get into a job kept me on my toes, I learned so many new things, always use to take the optimum utilization of the resources like the City Center Library- here the Wifi is absolutely free with A/C - during summers my entire day was in library in Brisbane. The fabulous brisbane riverview from my chair in library gave me so many cherisable ideas and thoughts. I really enjoy them now.

All I can say is stay positive and don't give up for sure ! I even cancelled my return tickets back home after getting immense morale boost from my mom and dad ! Sometimes, in life we have to go though a certain bad phase which will teach us many new things, probably which would be helpful for your kids or friends when you grow old. Everything happens for a reason. 

My story will go on - met some ugly people whom I will never forgive but made some excellent and fabulous and great friends for life !

Treat your journey as adventure ! and take a ride as this is not the end of the world ! I came to India last week, since it is one year to meet my family ! In my third month of my struggling phase, got a contract job for 6 months in Telstra, got into it, and made some good contacts and connections ( Social networking ) now the contract is over, but they are willing to take me back into a different project, which I am ready but, I wanted to see my family first, there are certain things which I needed prioritization. So,enjoying my family, this is a beyond feeling !

Do not get demotivated, this is just an example of how you can succeed after a constant failure - not a failure completely, but luck I would say - " Light has to come after the complete darkness " we just need to wait for it and survive !

Please do not hesitate if you need any help - All the best !

Thanks & Regards
hiyahanan




funkyzoom said:


> I'd like to express my heartfelt gratitude to everyone who took the time out to provide valuable suggestions to a worthless, good-for-nothing loser like me who knows nothing better than to whine and complain online. Pardon me for not replying to each message individually. But they're all equally valuable for me.
> 
> Anyway, I plan to do the following:-
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Awesome narration  Sent you a PM buddy.



hiya_hanan said:


> Funkyzoom, This forum is an excellent one right from the inception of my awaiting PR stages - till receiving mine, though waiting for my spouse and kids visa at the moment.
> 
> It is a definite bound that, people physiologically get depressed when things don't fall in place and also things won't happen the the way we have expected and planned before arriving to Australia. Everything boils down to People/Culture/Attitude and the how things work out here is a bit different than how we have been experienced all through our lives in India.
> 
> ...


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> So yeah, I'm a .NET developer with 5 years of professional experience. Most people here know that by now. I hang my head in shame as I post this.
> 
> I have been here in Sydney for 34 days now (landed on 12th June), and after 200+ application, all I have got are just THREE calls and 1 screening with a recruiter (for which I haven't got the feedback even after 2 weeks, although he said I'll get it in 1 day). That is a pretty pathetic record, by ANY standards, since I'm not at all selective in applying. I've applied for contract and permanent roles all over Australia, and also for junior, mid-level and senior positions. Of course, I know that it is too early to be getting a job offer. But everyone else is getting some calls and interviews at least. I'm not.
> 
> ...


you said..you applied for many jobs from india and you got responses.

i think this may be the issue, may be your status in recruiter systems haven't changed to onshore..or recruiters think that, "we already processed him".

i dont know much about .net, but i hope your resume have latest things from .net and not some obsolete things.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

hiya_hanan said:


> Funkyzoom, This forum is an excellent one right from the inception of my awaiting PR stages - till receiving mine, ...........
> 
> Please do not hesitate if you need any help - All the best !
> 
> ...


Phenomenal!!!

Hats off to the members of this forum.
Staying alone in an absolutely new environment, far away from friends and family, having given up a comfortable life, struggling to survive, but still reaching out to help almost absolute strangers.
How says its just a dog-eat-dog world!
There is not just good information in this forum but also strong emotional connect.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

As a person who has found 2 employments in Australia so far my 2cents:

1) Getting employed in Australia is tough and lengthy process. It almost never takes 1 month to get an offer from the date of your application till the job offer contract. For instance, for my current job, I applied in the middle of a month, then I got my first interview scheduled almost a month later, in between I was contacted by the employer a couple of times. After my first interview, I heard back from the employer three weeks later asking for another interview even though they told me that they will contact me within few days. After the hiring manager was happy with me, it took HR some time to prepare my contract. At the end this whole process took 2 months, but listen, the worse bit is, prior to that I had been applying to almost all jobs on SEEK and i started doing that 2 months before. So it took 4 months for me to get my current job. For the previous one I can say that it took about 2.5 months.

2) Australia is not India (or other developing Asian countries) where the cost of employment is lower, offshoring companies built and western countries continue to establish their businesses there to benefit from the low cost. This causes plentiful jobs being available, therefore short hiring process. For instance another friend of mine also took 4 months to get his first offer after 7 interviews with one company, despite the fact that he could even get a job offer a lot easier from Microsoft in his home country.

3) Recruiters are *******s! Try to apply directly to companies and try not to work with recruitment firms. Most of them quite unprofessional and only care about as much as money that they can milk from both you and their client (your employer).

4) Don't call yourself a .NET or C# Developer! Usually recruiters call these titles because they have NFI what a programming language is or what a framework is, hence they get too stuck with technologies asked by their client (see 3 - don't work with recruitment firms! ). Try to market yourself for companies directly. Good ones don't really care about what language you used before. They test your technical skills, and do have onboarding process to speed you up. Call yourself a Software Engineer and tell that you're ready to switch languages/frameworks, don't reject a job that is using Ruby, Python or Java. IMO this is the biggest issue in Australia for Software Engineering, where employees are not open minded and have absolutely 0 willingness to learn.

5) Brush up your technical skills. Some companies can ask you very broad and generic questions, some might ask OOP questions, some might ask algorithmic questions. For instance what does transient in Java ([NonSerialize] in C#) do? Can you write a merging list algorithm and tell the time and space complexity? Can you do an OOD an actual thing (perhaps animal stuff, playing cards, glass, house etc.) by using inheritance?

6) It's quite possible to look for jobs outside of Australia. You will get less interviews, but certainly a lot of people do get offers from Australian companies and work on 457 visa. You have a PR advantage. So use it.

7) Make an app, could be a web app, mobile app (perhaps use Xamarin to do a cross-platform mobile app?) to demonstrate during your interviews, that will show confidence on your work.


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

spark92 said:


> As a person who has found 2 employments in Australia so far my 2cents: 1) Getting employed in Australia is tough and lengthy process. It almost never takes 1 month to get an offer from the date of your application till the job offer contract. For instance, for my current job, I applied in the middle of a month, then I got my first interview scheduled almost a month later, in between I was contacted by the employer a couple of times. After my first interview, I heard back from the employer three weeks later asking for another interview even though they told me that they will contact me within few days. After the hiring manager was happy with me, it took HR some time to prepare my contract. At the end this whole process took 2 months, but listen, the worse bit is, prior to that I had been applying to almost all jobs on SEEK and i started doing that 2 months before. So it took 4 months for me to get my current job. For the previous one I can say that it took about 2.5 months. 2) Australia is not India (or other developing Asian countries) where the cost of employment is lower, offshoring companies built and western countries continue to establish their businesses there to benefit from the low cost. This causes plentiful jobs being available, therefore short hiring process. For instance another friend of mine also took 4 months to get his first offer after 7 interviews with one company, despite the fact that he could even get a job offer a lot easier from Microsoft in his home country. 3) Recruiters are *******s! Try to apply directly to companies and try not to work with recruitment firms. Most of them quite unprofessional and only care about as much as money that they can milk from both you and their client (your employer). 4) Don't call yourself a .NET or C# Developer! Usually recruiters call these titles because they have NFI what a programming language is or what a framework is, hence they get too stuck with technologies asked by their client (see 3 - don't work with recruitment firms! ). Try to market yourself for companies directly. Good ones don't really care about what language you used before. They test your technical skills, and do have onboarding process to speed you up. Call yourself a Software Engineer and tell that you're ready to switch languages/frameworks, don't reject a job that is using Ruby, Python or Java. IMO this is the biggest issue in Australia for Software Engineering, where employees are not open minded and have absolutely 0 willingness to learn. 5) Brush up your technical skills. Some companies can ask you very broad and generic questions, some might ask OOP questions, some might ask algorithmic questions. For instance what does transient in Java ([NonSerialize] in C#) do? Can you write a merging list algorithm and tell the time and space complexity? Can you do an OOD an actual thing (perhaps animal stuff, playing cards, glass, house etc.) by using inheritance? 6) It's quite possible to look for jobs outside of Australia. You will get less interviews, but certainly a lot of people do get offers from Australian companies and work on 457 visa. You have a PR advantage. So use it. 7) Make an app, could be a web app, mobile app (perhaps use Xamarin to do a cross-platform mobile app?) to demonstrate during your interviews, that will show confidence on your work.


I am not from IT but I agree with your first 3 points! Like the U.S. the process from the first interview to the final job offer does take TIME, especially if the firm concerned is large. For smaller firms it maybe comparatively quicker but that too would take 1-3 months. This is since they interview many people and then finally decide who they should select.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Once again, my sincere thanks to everyone who provided (and continue to provide) a lot to valuable tips, and also mentioned their own struggles and those of people they know. I haven't been too active here, so I'm unable to respond individually to every post (due to a large number of posts since my previous visit).

I just realised that the main problem is, perhaps, that my CV is getting stuck at the ATS itself, and the software is not picking it up. That's the reason for very few calls. Of course, my CV looks pretty good to humans, but I don't know how it looks to ATS software. I have decided to get my CV rewritten professionally, so that it is optimised to pass ATS screening. It's expensive, but no harm in trying I guess.

I'll try again with this modified CV for another 3 months (until mid-October). If nothing works by then, I'll take the next flight back home. No point trying from November to February, because hiring is almost non-existent during these months. 

I'm also polishing and updating my skills, so that I can add them to my CV when I have gained a certain level of proficiency with them.

I'll probably come back to try again when I am in a position to have enough finances to support myself for at least 6 months. It all depends on the progress I make in the next couple of months here, though. It's fine if I don't get a job by then, but if I'm not even getting calls and interviews, it just means Australia is not the country for me. I can just consider this PR and subsequent expenses as a failed business investment, and carry on with my life.

P.S. To people who suggested that I take up part time odd jobs, I suppose you overlooked whatever I mentioned regarding this aspect, in my very first post.


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Good luck funkyzoom.
Hope you get an offer soon.

BTW mind if I ask how much you paid for the CV professional updated? And if you can also share on what they have updated/recommend.



funkyzoom said:


> Once again, my sincere thanks to everyone who provided (and continue to provide) a lot to valuable tips, and also mentioned their own struggles and those of people they know. I haven't been too active here, so I'm unable to respond individually to every post (due to a large number of posts since my previous visit).
> 
> I just realised that the main problem is, perhaps, that my CV is getting stuck at the ATS itself, and the software is not picking it up. That's the reason for very few calls. Of course, my CV looks pretty good to humans, but I don't know how it looks to ATS software. I have decided to get my CV rewritten professionally, so that it is optimised to pass ATS screening. It's expensive, but no harm in trying I guess.
> 
> ...


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Once again, my sincere thanks to everyone ....., in my very first post.


Wish you all the very best. There are so many out here who really want you to succeed.


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

This is truly inspiring and amazingly narrated. When I read stories like this, its definitely motivating. Please do keep sharing your experiences, which will help boost the confidence for people like me 



hiya_hanan said:


> Funkyzoom, This forum is an excellent one right from the inception of my awaiting PR stages - till receiving mine, though waiting for my spouse and kids visa at the moment.
> 
> It is a definite bound that, people physiologically get depressed when things don't fall in place and also things won't happen the the way we have expected and planned before arriving to Australia. Everything boils down to People/Culture/Attitude and the how things work out here is a bit different than how we have been experienced all through our lives in India.
> 
> ...


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

zector said:


> Good luck funkyzoom.
> Hope you get an offer soon.
> 
> BTW mind if I ask how much you paid for the CV professional updated? And if you can also share on what they have updated/recommend.


Thank you.

I paid 188 AUD. I haven't received the CV yet, because I placed this order only last night. The turnaround time specified is 3 to 4 business days.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

hiya_hanan said:


> Funkyzoom, This forum is an excellent one right from the inception of my awaiting PR stages - till receiving mine, though waiting for my spouse and kids visa at the moment.
> 
> It is a definite bound that, people physiologically get depressed when things don't fall in place and also things won't happen the the way we have expected and planned before arriving to Australia. Everything boils down to People/Culture/Attitude and the how things work out here is a bit different than how we have been experienced all through our lives in India.
> 
> ...


Very inspiring, thank you!!


----------



## mmauk11 (Mar 11, 2015)

*GOOD NEWS!!*
A new migrant who moved Melbourne on 1st May just got his permanent job as a chemical engineer. He has three years experience so it was rather a junior position and he get $35 per hour. I say not bad at all for a first job. 

Prior to this, he was surviving in Melbourne for the past 2.5 months by working part time. 
Good luck everyone!!
Don't self pity yourself. Spread the positive vibe, be positive and you will achieve your dream soon
Cheers


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Funkyzoom, I feel sorry for you my friend. Like you, I moved to Sydney on a 457 dependant visa converted to 190 NSW SS with my wife on June 20th. I applied for around 15 jobs within first week out of which I got calls for 3 of them, 2 of which never converted into an interview. For the 3rd one, I was telephonically interviewed for the first round and then was called in for a face to face interview which I passed, 2 weeks after that my consultant informed me that they hired someone who was close to the hiring manager, sounds like sh** yeah, but that's how it was? I was busy with my house shifting and stuff so I haven't applied for any more jobs yet, will resume my search next week. Fyi I am looking for a PM openings. Wish you all the best mate, and by any chance you feel lonely here, do give me a shout, its always good make new friends over beers. Cheers!


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> Funkyzoom, I feel sorry for you my friend. Like you, I moved to Sydney on a 457 dependant visa converted to 190 NSW SS with my wife on June 20th. I applied for around 15 jobs within first week out of which I got calls for 3 of them, 2 of which never converted into an interview. For the 3rd one, I was telephonically interviewed for the first round and then was called in for a face to face interview which I passed, 2 weeks after that my consultant informed me that they hired someone who was close to the hiring manager, sounds like sh** yeah, but that's how it was? I was busy with my house shifting and stuff so I haven't applied for any more jobs yet, will resume my search next week. Fyi I am looking for a PM openings. Wish you all the best mate, and by any chance you feel lonely here, do give me a shout, its always good make new friends over beers. Cheers!


How may years of experience do you have as a PM? and in which field? eg. IT, Civil, mechanical etc.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

vijendra said:


> How may years of experience do you have as a PM? and in which field? eg. IT, Civil, mechanical etc.


11 yrs out of which more than 5 yrs is PM related. Its a mix of IT and Telco


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey Varun, so you are in now. Good luck with your job hunt. I may have something for you, give me few mins I will pass on your details to someone. Have passed on your details now. Hopefully you will be contacted.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

*Some Useful Tips for Job Hunt*

Migration to Australia from India Post # 2 : Getting a Job


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Funky- Can you PM me your ID/ profile, I have some friend's in recruitment there. I shall certainly try & help. They are added also in my Linkedin.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

josh.machine said:


> Hey Varun, so you are in now. Good luck with your job hunt. I may have something for you, give me few mins I will pass on your details to someone. Have passed on your details now. Hopefully you will be contacted.



Hello,

Lodged my VISA last week and hopefully plan to travel to Brisbane this Sept or Oct if everything goes well.
I am interested in working in software testing - Manual or automation but sadly dont have any experience.
i worked for 4 years in a different field but it was not a choice for me.

How is the market for testing in Brisbane? Any pointers on how can i project myself as a probable candidate without any experience..
FYI, will be taking ISTQB certification foundation next month.
Thanks.


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

JK684 said:


> Migration to Australia from India Post # 2 : Getting a Job


Excellent post!

Thanks!!


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

By the way I am in HR/Recruitment's myself !!


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> By the way I am in HR/Recruitment's myself !!


Ohh..Remember me , we will meet again in Australia.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

*Progress report*

Just dropping in to update my current status.

There were no calls at all last week, and I got my CV written professionally over the weekend. This one looks much better, more presentable and professional. 

I have started applying with the new CV since this Monday (27th July 2015). Did get a couple of calls yesterday, but they weren't of much help. One of them was looking for a specific skills which I have no knowledge of, and the other was an assistant to the head consultant who was just collecting information (and said she'll get back to me next week if I'm shortlisted, which is probably not going to happen because recruiters have never gotten back to me).

The situation still looks pretty bleak, although the better CV does seem to have increased my chances a little bit. I'm utilising my time to hone my programming skills. I have set myself a deadline of October 2nd week. If I'm unable to secure a job by then, I'm heading back. And if there is no progress at all in August, I may go back in September as well.

And since I know how things work around here and how long it takes, I'll be better prepared when I come here to try again, both in terms of finances and mindset, a few years down the line.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Funkyzoom,

Are you only trying for Sydney jobs? I guess Melbourne is the second best place for IT jobs. May be Melbourne have something in your destiny. Isn't it in your plans before leaving?

Regards, 
Athar


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi FunkyZoom,

Can you please share your resume ? I just wanted to have an idea what kind of format is suitable in Australia ?

Thanks
Silvi


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Funkyzoom,
> 
> Are you only trying for Sydney jobs? I guess Melbourne is the second best place for IT jobs. May be Melbourne have something in your destiny. Isn't it in your plans before leaving?
> 
> ...


I'm applying for jobs all over Australia (including Melbourne), and also at all levels (junior, mid level and senior), as well as contract and permanent roles. It's a very weird job market here. Don't know what works, and what doesn't. I have built a reasonably good network as well. Nothing seems to be working.

So I suppose it's best if I don't have any expectations here, because these middlemen (recruiters) are wreaking serious havoc with our job prospects. They aren't technical people so they are often unaware of what employers really want. Eventually, job seekers have to bear the brunt. One recruiter rejected me because I told him I have worked on .NET 4.5, and he needed someone working on .NET 4.0. Just one example. Can it get any more ridiculous than this? Of course, not all recruiters are this way, but most are.

It's not that hard to crack interviews (from what I have heard), but getting interviews scheduled can be a herculean task, mainly due to non-technical recruiters playing the role of party poopers.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Silvi6 said:


> Hi FunkyZoom,
> 
> Can you please share your resume ? I just wanted to have an idea what kind of format is suitable in Australia ?
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Why would you even consider looking at the CV of someone who is not even getting calls, let alone interviews? I don't mind sharing it tonight (I'm out now), but I guess you'll be shooting yourself in the foot if prepare your CV in this format. Until I get some positive results, I wouldn't really recommend anyone to consider my CV, but yeah it's your call. If you want it, I'll send it.


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Just dropping in to update my current status.
> 
> There were no calls at all last week, and I got my CV written professionally over the weekend. This one looks much better, more presentable and professional.
> 
> ...


Glad to know you're getting calls just a day after you have used the new CV. 
It would be great if you could share it with us if you don't mind...

I feel your concerns about the recruiters. 
The only things I can think of for bypassing them is to submit your CV directly to company websites, or be referred by someone in the company.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

zector said:


> Glad to know you're getting calls just a day after you have used the new CV.
> It would be great if you could share it with us if you don't mind...
> 
> I feel your concerns about the recruiters.
> The only things I can think of for bypassing them is to submit your CV directly to company websites, or be referred by someone in the company.


I wouldn't mind sharing it at all, but I do not really recommend anyone to follow this format until I land some interviews at least. But if you would still like me to share it with you, please drop me a PM here with your email id.

I'm beginning to feel that maybe I overestimated my skills and capabilities, and they are not really sufficient for the Australian market. Because, after all, Australia is a developed country. I won't stop trying until October beginning, though.

About bypassing the recruiters...most companies don't even advertise jobs on their sites. And many times, trying to apply from their sites redirects me to the recruiter's site Reference is the only sure way out, but I have been networking quite a lot and it hasn't work. I mean...people say networking is the key in Australia, but it's easier said than done because there needs to be vacancies in the companies of people we network with. And no one can create vacancies just for us. This networking thing may help sometimes when several things happen concurrently, but it's effectiveness is way overhyped here.


----------



## freezingpoint (Jun 22, 2015)

In my case, I'm an Electrical Engineer and it's been almost a year since I first arrived here. No luck for me, as many companies look for those with 3+ years experience while I only have 1.5 years. I also just got my qualifications assessed but so far, no difference with the job hunt. I worked as a kitchenhand then a storeperson (but it didn't work out because it was taking a huge toll on my body and I felt that I was getting close to a repetitive strain injury). I am waiting for the results of my 189 application and hopefully that PR status will land me a professional job in engineering. It's been so many months since I've received any phone calls for an interview.


----------



## BIGJOJOTO (Jun 2, 2015)

Have you got any vendor certifications? if not, get some. 



funkyzoom said:


> Just dropping in to update my current status.
> 
> There were no calls at all last week, and I got my CV written professionally over the weekend. This one looks much better, more presentable and professional.
> 
> ...


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

BIGJOJOTO said:


> Have you got any vendor certifications? if not, get some.


I have 12 Microsoft Certifications, out of which 4 are outdated.


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> I have 12 Microsoft Certifications, out of which 4 are outdated.


Buddy, whereabouts in Sydney do you live? Want to catch up this weekend for a walk or lunch?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

IndigoKKing said:


> Buddy, whereabouts in Sydney do you live? Want to catch up this weekend for a walk or lunch?


Yeah, I'd love to! Because even if I have to return to India without a job (which seems likely), I'd at least want to have fond memories of my time in Oz, and meet new people. I'm sending you a PM now.


----------



## hashtagPR (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi,

i landed in Oz last time around the same time last year and landed a job within 2 months.
Trust me 2 months is a very short time to get a break in your field, esp with no local experience.

Do not give up on your job hunt..just keep applying.
From my experience..i refined my CV and Resume over and over till it was crisp and good

I know of people who havnt had luck with job hunt even after 6 months...in the same breath i know people who've got it within a few weeks.

A few pointers( hopefully helpful) from my experience.

1. Apply through Seek and LinkedIn.
2. Networking doesn't really work so much if you still looking for a job, so do not send requests to connect with recruiters and others on LinkedIn. Connect with them only if they send a request.
3. Dress professionally .
4. DO NOT seem desperate for a job...even your LinkedIN profile should NOT look as if your looking for your next opportunity.
5. Last but not the least, Do not give up! Its not so hard as people make it to be.


Cheers


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

hashtagPR said:


> Hi,
> 
> i landed in Oz last time around the same time last year and landed a job within 2 months.
> Trust me 2 months is a very short time to get a break in your field, esp with no local experience.
> ...


Thanks for the tips!
I know 2 months is very short to get an actual job offer. I'm only talking about SOME progress at least, such as getting calls and interviews. Even those have been almost non-existent. 

I did get my CV written professionally, and since then the response has been marginally better. I don't think it is feasible to keep trying indefinitely. That's the reason I have set myself a deadline of September end. 

But yeah, I'm getting the feeling that my skills were pretty good for Indian jobs, but here I seem to be WAY too underskilled.


----------



## hashtagPR (Jan 8, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Thanks for the tips!
> I know 2 months is very short to get an actual job offer. I'm only talking about SOME progress at least, such as getting calls and interviews. Even those have been almost non-existent.
> 
> I did get my CV written professionally, and since then the response has been marginally better. I don't think it is feasible to keep trying indefinitely. That's the reason I have set myself a deadline of September end.
> ...


Dont lose heart...someone once told me that it takes a while for my resume to trickle into the database here
Might take a while..but its just that one call you need which will change everything.
Even if the job matches your profile 30%..apply for it with a matching confident crisp CV and resume.
Tailor your resume and CV for every role you apply.
Lot of effort but will be worth it. ( YOu probably are doing most of this im sure)

And your not under-skilled!
Lot of factors if you dont land a role..it is mostly not your fault.
Eg: A person over qualified/ local experience also might be applying for the same role..and obviously will be a better choice for the recruiter
If anything Ive learnt to value myself and my skills more once here..even when no job


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

hashtagPR said:


> Dont lose heart...someone once told me that it takes a while for my resume to trickle into the database here
> Might take a while..but its just that one call you need which will change everything.
> Even if the job matches your profile 30%..apply for it with a matching confident crisp CV and resume.
> Tailor your resume and CV for every role you apply.
> ...


I get your point. But it's like they demand way too many skills here. Having worked at a startup back in India, I can say I have worked on multiple skills and technologies. But the job postings I see here....my goodness! They need one person to know almost everything under the sun, sometimes spanning completely different technologies. I even put in a lot of efforts to learn some of the skills I didn't already have. But that still does not seem enough. 

I wonder if a candidate actually gets to use all those skills in that job, or if they are used as just filtering criteria during the selection process.

My coworkers and friends back in India used to tell me that my skill set is commendable, since I could work on a range of applications and domains. But it seems pretty minuscule by Australian standards, after having got a feel of the skills recruiters/employers demand here.


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi FunkyZoom,

I am sending you a PM now that might help.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello people!

Just something I wanted to share here, which might be slightly positive for jobseekers.

I know I haven't had much success so far, but I'd like to confirm that this 'local experience' is a myth, at least for IT jobs (no idea about other types of jobs). Although I have faced multiple rejections, I was never told that I lack 'local experience' so I can't be considered. My issue has usually been that of my CV not getting shortlisted in the first place. And whenever I have spoken to recruiters or consultants (which wasn't often), they have mentioned that I lack some specific skill or domain knowledge which is needed for the role, and hence I can't be considered. Local experience was never mentioned as the reason. 

The only recruiter I met in person, for my screening a month ago, got in touch with me again after a long time (although he had mentioned he'd get back to me in a day or two), to let me know that I haven't been rejected, and there has just been some delay. I frankly asked him if local experience is an essential requirement here, to be able to secure a job. His response was pretty surprising. He said "Very few clients actually demand that we find them candidates with local experience. More often than not, we give this reason only after interacting with the candidates a bit, and realising that they lack good communication or English skills. We don't want to sound rude by telling them that their communications skills are bad, so we try to be more polite by saying that they lack local experience. So obviously, when someone having local experience still lacks good communication skills, we give them some other reason for rejection."

It's not just about me, though. I have come across a couple of other IT guys, who are pretty good with their English and communication, and were never given the 'local experience' reason for their rejections. 

So yeah, for those among you in IT who may be concerned about the local experience aspect, you can relax. As long as your English communication skills are competent, it's highly unlikely that you'll be rejected for lack of local experience. Of course, there are chances of local candidates being preferred over new immigrants in some cases, but that's a different issue altogether. 

Local experience should be the least of your concerns, because there are several other challenges that need to be dealt with (like what I'm going through). One less thing to worry about, at least.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> Hello people!
> 
> Just something I wanted to share here, which might be slightly positive for jobseekers.
> 
> ...



thanks for sharing, interesting facts!!


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Now, I have read it a few times that the asking for local experience is just a way to reject people due to whatever reason, communication or bad performance or just saying preference to someone who has done better in the interview. 

This is amazing you are letting people know in this forum on your experience there. Wish you all the best and hopefully you are 1 step closer.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

funkyzoom said:


> Hello people!
> 
> Just something I wanted to share here, which might be slightly positive for jobseekers.


Hi Funkyzoom,

Here are my tips

1. Ask yourself the following questions from the employers shoes and you bullet point the responses in your CV or in thoughts for interview.
a). Why I should give you this job?
Avoid very generic explanations like, I'm sincere, Good in technical, bla bla
Articulate the justifications with facts and figures (e.g)
1. I've succesfully implemented X project in X domain worth of X Million
etc.

b). What are your core strength?
c). What are your significant career achievements?

2. IT CV will span multiple pages, but make sure all the crisp summary of every positive strength is listed in the cover page or summary of the CV.

3. As you said you are into .Net, please review the individual skills you have within .Net umbrella to see if you have latest skills required for market as the skills/technology keeps on upgrading. (e.g MVC, Angular, Html5, etc)

4. Mostly consultants and employers search CV on keyword basis, please make sure your CV lists even a smaller skill areas (e.g Ado.Net, Linq, Multi Threading, TPL (Task Parallel Library), Logging, log4net, Enterprise library, etc so that keyword search finds them.

5. As you are now in full time job search, spend time doing the following and call out them in your CV to project yourself as Nerd
a) Submit few articles of your favour in CodeProject or any tech blog. The topic can be even very basic, but it will give a huge value
b) Record a technical demo of a concept or new version of product (e.g Visual Studio 2015, etc) and upload to youtube

As a recruiter or tech interviewer when someone see such community participation, it will draw interest on your profile and respectful interview session as it will make them to feel you are too techie guy. 

6. Have a good materials that you can brush up especially in interview perspective. I would recommend Questpond subscription and their eBook (no way I'm afiliated to them ), i find them useful for interview preparation.

Good luck, all my 3 dot net friends found job in average 1 to 6 months, no body went back to India failing getting job.

All the best


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you funkyzoom - that was definitely an interesting fact ! Thanks for sharing dude !



funkyzoom said:


> Hello people!
> 
> Just something I wanted to share here, which might be slightly positive for jobseekers.
> 
> ...


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

I can relate to most of the points placed here, it took me exactly 2 months from my first application to land me a job. Been in Sydney since May.

I did get interviews initially, but somehow I did not do a good job of convincing. I got stuck in few of behavioural questions, hence I followed the careerly series of coaching available in YouTube. 

But most importantly I stayed positive and was prepared for about 3 months of ration, roughly $5000+ . I got quite few calls from linked in as well. And the current role I got was also from LinkedIn. Not sure but having a premium membership might have helped my chances.

When asked about any interviews attended I mentioned Infosys and Polaris, I did get them initially but used them throughout. Once its an Indian MNC, they don't probe further. I would say I am not aware of client(of Infy), but the recruiter there has just taken my details and I am waiting to hear from them. Most of the time they probe you to ensure its not a duplicate application.

Few of my advantages.
9 years in IT (Java).
7+ years in a reputable Company. Most of the time they thought I worked for their Sydney branch, I would say I worked for Bangalore and North American offices. I could sense I have created impression here already. 

Likewise if you have any on sites to show off dont hesitate.

Wish you all the luck mate.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> 9 years in IT (Java).
> 7+ years in a reputable Company.


Hi TR,

Do you have any Java (or related) certifications as well? Do you suggest if we Java professionals should invest in a few Oracle certifications?


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Hi TR,
> 
> Do you have any Java (or related) certifications as well? Do you suggest if we Java professionals should invest in a few Oracle certifications?


I didn't, 

I can recollect only one of them asking me about it. But no harm in having or getting one now, as you will be confident in basics.

Most want some sort of front end experience which luckily I had, Java/C# with JavaScript frameworks are hot. For the back end integration roles they prefer spring and hibernate and or strong SQL skills. Quite few recruiters will send online test links from hacker rank, IKM or brainbench affiliate sites.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Like someone mentioned in the thread, you can develop an app preferably a web app if web development is part of your skill set. Host it publicly and include that in your cover letter, asking them to have a look.


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

My relative returned from working for five years in IT with multi-nationals in London. He is an Anglo-Aussie with about 15 years Australian experience. He had been made redundant in London in the GFC but managed to find another role very quickly.
Back here it took him about 5 months to get a job. He was stunned, demoralised and found for the first time in his life he was getting to third interviews and then not getting the job. He missed out on at least one because he had not organised his references properly. Eventually, after the start of the new financial year, he was offered a contract role and then soon after a permanent one. Everyone heaved a huge sigh of relief as he had no option to return to the UK. Here he had to stay.
It can be tough out there but try to be resilient. I hope good things start to happen.


----------



## parmindersandhu1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi can any one pls suggest how to search and apply jobs from outside Australia. I am an Indian National and have 8 years experience as Security Officer. I have also done Master Of social work but no experience in social work.

Which Employment agencies help in getting job offers from Australia to a foreign national.


----------



## pradip79408 (Jun 21, 2015)

*4+ years exp in Java*



TeamRanger said:


> I can relate to most of the points placed here, it took me exactly 2 months from my first application to land me a job. Been in Sydney since May.
> 
> I did get interviews initially, but somehow I did not do a good job of convincing. I got stuck in few of behavioural questions, hence I followed the careerly series of coaching available in YouTube.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am 4+ years experienced in java..j2ee. What are the chances of getting a related job in my field in Sydney or Melbourne?


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

pradip79408 said:


> Hi,
> I am 4+ years experienced in java..j2ee. What are the chances of getting a related job in my field in Sydney or Melbourne?


Hi Pradip, 
In my humble opinion, your chances for landing a job in Australia if you have a PR are pretty good. You need to be able to wait for a few months to get the job.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

pradip79408 said:


> Hi,
> I am 4+ years experienced in java..j2ee. What are the chances of getting a related job in my field in Sydney or Melbourne?


More than the chances, please come here only if you can sustain yourself for 4+ months. If you can sort that , then its a matter of preparation and self confidence. 

Also ensure you do give interviews back home, although process will be different at least you get a sense of the market and your knowledge currently. 

Remember everybody has a unique story, some get it in 3 weeks some in 3 months, after your first job we all are same much like the race for EOI to Invite


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> So yeah, I'm a .NET developer with 5 years of professional experience. Most people here know that by now. I hang my head in shame as I post this.
> 
> I have been here in Sydney for 34 days now (landed on 12th June), and after 200+ application, all I have got are just THREE calls and 1 screening with a recruiter (for which I haven't got the feedback even after 2 weeks, although he said I'll get it in 1 day). That is a pretty pathetic record, by ANY standards, since I'm not at all selective in applying. I've applied for contract and permanent roles all over Australia, and also for junior, mid-level and senior positions. Of course, I know that it is too early to be getting a job offer. But everyone else is getting some calls and interviews at least. I'm not.
> 
> ...


Dear Friend,

I have used many of your earlier post as references and it's sad to see this post of yours.

While I will start my process of Immigration this month, I'm not in a position to comment on the job market.

The best I can do is to take few seconds and pray for you. I sincerely wish that you get a job and I'm confident it is not very far.

Wish you good luck!!!

Regards,
Krish


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> I have used many of your earlier post as references and it's sad to see this post of yours.
> 
> ...


Hi funkyzoom 

Did. You land up in a decent job somewhere? 

Did you try and buy premium membership of LinkedIn. ? 

Amit


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

There will be no more updates from me for this thread, because I have returned to my home country.
Check this out:- http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-returned-home-country-sharing-some-tips.html for more details and some tips as well.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

found this interesting news article about medical costs in Australia Vs India ...

Hepatitis C sufferer imports life-saving drugs from India, takes on global pharmaceutical company

Hepatitis C sufferer imports life-saving drugs from India, takes on global pharmaceutical company - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## falcon12345 (Nov 5, 2015)

Well Said, Main thing is to stay positive. I am travelling Sydney this April


----------



## raguirtt (Jun 14, 2015)

it's almost one month, but not getting further to Interview levels. 
some consultancy are not even shortlisting the profile.

I have 9+ years of relevant experience.


----------

